# Another Fabulous DALLAS Area Meet...



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Here it is...check it out:

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=65509

By the way, ALTYHOLIC = SE-Rious.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Just a reminder...if you live in or around Dallas, you DON'T 
WANT TO MISS THIS MEET!!!
Mark your calenders now so you'll remember.

So far we have members from D.N.E, N.I.O., Altimas.Net,
and TopNotch coming out. So add your name to the list
and join in the fun!!!

Please RSVP to either me or 01LTD...thanks!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm working on a weekend pass to hit that meet. Me and Coco, might go...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I'm working on a weekend pass to hit that meet. Me and Coco, might go... *


"Weekend Pass!"
LOL!  

Think of it as a furlough...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Married life ain't that bad... 

I just have to ask the warden.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

**REMINDER**

As the coordinator of this meet, I would be remiss in my
duties if I didn't post a reminder. So here it is: BIG MEET THIS SATURDAY THE 16TH IN DALLAS - PLEASE COME!!!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: *REMINDER**



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *As the coordinator of this meet, I would be remiss in my
> duties if I didn't post a reminder. So here it is: BIG MEET THIS SATURDAY THE 16TH IN DALLAS - PLEASE COME!!! *



Very true. I will definitely be there on time, which is a change.......hehe......damn work. Oh well, see ya there.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

*11/16/02 DFW Meet wrap up.........*

was awsome. Mad props goes out to SE-Rious aka Alex for setting up the meet. We had about 30 cars show up. The food was always awsome and thanks to Mondo's for letting us have our meet there. It was kinda cold, but it was fun. I had a great time and it was very nice to meet everyone. We will be having one next month, so please stay tuned and see ya next month.


----------

